# Has Anyone Successfully Found Judy on a Nook Miles Ticket Island?



## Bk1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Basically, the title. How long did it take? I just found Reneigh on a NMT island, so I'm in the mood for some more new villagers! Plus, I'm looking for a good Snooty villager.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 18, 2020)

yup, i saw her a couple weeks ago. don't know how long it took since i wasn't looking for her, but definitely less than 20 tickets. good luck hunting!


----------



## Miyukki (Apr 18, 2020)

I did! It was completely random though, but she was one of my possible dreamies! Now I got attached to her and definitely won't let her go~


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

I think it's completely random. A friend of mine found her randomly!


----------



## Taj (Apr 18, 2020)

Found her yesterday on my 18th ticket and scooped her up. I'm certain every villager is programmed to show up on an island, so it's all a matter of patience


----------



## Calysis (Apr 18, 2020)

My bf managed to with about 80 NMT.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 18, 2020)

I did! Like others have said, it was random. I dunno how many tickets it took to get her, maybe like 10-15 in that session of island hopping.


----------



## Princeles (Apr 18, 2020)

Judy is one of my dreamies and i did like, too many NMT islands, but i didn't found her :c

Raymond and Sherb took time to appear, so i'm thinking that the new villagers are more difficult to appear or is just rng? idk (audie came randomly in one of the three starter houses so i don't count her)


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Princeles said:


> Judy is one of my dreamies and i did like, too many NMT islands, but i didn't found her :c
> 
> Raymond and Sherb took time to appear, so i'm thinking that the new villagers are more difficult to appear or is just rng? idk (audie came randomly in one of the three starter houses so i don't count her)


I think it is just RNG. I don't think I was THAT lucky when I found Reneigh.


----------



## Aris (Apr 18, 2020)

I found her after 52 tickets. Still haven't found Coco ;-;
Keep in mind there's no such thing as a "rare" villager, just desirable ones, and almost 400 possibilities. Same chance for each to show up


----------



## Laureline (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve spent 155 tickets and haven’t found her. I did find Sherb and Reneigh. Took Reneigh home, she’s a dreamie like Judy. I was hoping to find Judy since she sells for an absurd amount of tickets, and I’ll never have the amount people want for her.


----------



## TheBased (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah I have, forgot how much NMT it took though,


----------



## sigh (Apr 18, 2020)

i found her once without trying, i can't remember the exact amount of nmts i used but i'm gonna guess between 15-30.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, she was one of the first ones I found. I didn’t realize how popular she was when I invited her to my island. I just thought she was cute lol


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have yet to find any snooty on a NMT that is actually good (Ankha, Diana, Judy) and I very rarely see snooty villagers at all.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 18, 2020)

Omg, I actually just found Judy last night as I was island hopping for her! It took me 35 trips overall. I almost screamed when she came into view haha


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2020)

Not Judy but I found Audie pretty easily, so I'd imagine it won't exactly be hard to find her on an Island


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 18, 2020)

I did! I found 4 of the new villagers from island trips. She definitely exists but if you're looking for 1 person specifically it's like finding a needle in a haystack. I don't know specifically how many trips it took because I was looking for Raymond at the time. I'd say probably 100-150 trips is what it took me. But it's totally random, unfortunately.


----------



## axo (Apr 18, 2020)

I saw her on a random island, not looking for any villager in particular, so she's definitely there!


----------



## Luella (Apr 18, 2020)

Um so I never originally set off to find her. I ran into her while just gathering materials one day on a 2nd nook miles trip.

She kicked off a massive urge for me to Audie and Raymond. Now have Judy, Audie (NMT sale), Sherb (island hopping looking for Raymond), and lastly Raymond (I lost count around 300 island trips).


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 18, 2020)

Yep! I cant say how many because I wasnt looking for her actually. I was looking for a smug. But my game hates smugs. Invited her because shes so cute and shes staying now lol.


----------



## IndoX (Apr 18, 2020)

I found her at around 450 tickets. I was looking for Raymond. I took her to recoup my costs.


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes I found her! I found her while searching for a cranky to fill the 7th plot on my island. I saved all my NMT at the time to villager hunt, I think maybe at around the 30 or so ticket mark I found her.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I have yet to find any snooty on a NMT that is actually good (Ankha, Diana, Judy) and I very rarely see snooty villagers at all.


Same, out of the very few Snooty villages the game gives me, all I get are the bad ones. (So far I think I've gotten Becky, who I had in City Folk and isn't good enough to invite, and Alli, who is ugly.)


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ll let you know, I’ve used about 350 and still haven’t found her or Raymond.

Thanks RNG


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 18, 2020)

I have! I actually invited her as my first random islander! I found her super early in the game so I got lucky. There is hope out there!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 18, 2020)

no, but I did come across Vivian yesterday after three NMT so I think that was a good catch


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> I’ll let you know, I’ve used about 350 and still haven’t found her or Raymond.
> 
> Thanks RNG
> 
> ...


Hopefully you find them soon! Good luck! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Aleigh said:


> no, but I did come across Vivian yesterday after three NMT so I think that was a good catch


I'm currently hunting for a good Snooty villager. I would love Vivian! Maybe I'll find her...


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Apr 18, 2020)

When I was trying to fill the last spot on my island I found her with a NMT. I went through probably about 25 tickets looking for any rabbit but Judy was a nice surprise.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve found her twice lol
Sold her the first time but idk if I’ll do it again I kinda dislike her


----------



## popstar (Apr 19, 2020)

i was lucky enough to find judy on about island visit number 38, i found her even though i already had freya the snooty wolf on my island if that's worth mentioning


----------

